# Venus Locker another .NET Ransomware



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> The current cyber-threat landscape is an ever dynamic threat, we have state-sponsored cyber-threats and very sophisticated cyber-criminals to defend against. These threats come with their own motivations and objectives. We have all come to know ransomware, which, according to our study published earlier this month, has become one of the biggest cyber security threats in the world.
> 
> Almost every week we see new ransomware samples or new and improved versions of previous samples. In this post we take a look at a recent ransomware called Venus Locker, discovered by @demonslay335.
> 
> ...


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-analysis/2016/08/venus-locker-another-net-ransomware/


----------

